
Did IBM Kill CentOS 8? - mpobrien
https://lists.centos.org/pipermail/centos-devel/2019-September/017673.html
======
mikece
Would it really be in IBM's interest to kill (or soft-kill) CentOS? I thought
the reason RedHat had embraced it is that it kept more folks/companies in the
mind-space of RedHat: if they weren't going to make money from CentOS users
then at least those users wouldn't move to the outer edge of Canonical's sales
funnel by going with Ububtu Server.

Maybe IBM sees this differently.

~~~
4acb
"Never underestimate the predictability of stupidity." \- Snatch

